# Time for having more cash on hand



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I think it is time to get some more cash in small bank notes. So, thinking to have a little in the car (in this land hardly anything is stolen out of cars , knock knock on wood). And have some more at home (as more houses are visited by thieves than cars, I will put it in a not so obvious place).

With that, I can survive for a while and can reach our second house far from the city.

Anyone else already have this prepared?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes I keep cash on hand both large and small amounts. The risk factor would depend on your locale. Urban versus rural or Detroit versus Tulsa (Dirk - these are Cities in the States). I cannot comment on an evaluation of any risk factors in Thailand.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

About 20 years ago I have been in Detroit, never in Tulsa though. ;-) 

Even though Thai think their country is very dangerous, luckily it isn't. and I didn't plan to withdraw large amounts. Just some money that would be enough for a while


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I believe it is a great and smart idea. Just keep it well hidden.....and don't tell anyone!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mason jars in the ground work.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

That would be very dangerous for me because I am like a squirrel. Will never find it again.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm wondering how much to put back, and what kind of bills? In a crises, could gasoline go to $10 per gallon? $20. Could a bottle of water cost $5?

I don't think ones or fives, maybe even tens, would buy much. Stored cash sounds good, though, for someone who has consummables put back. You might want to fill up the buggy's tank, then park it till the storm passes. Or if needy neighbors ask for a handout, you can give them money instead of letting them know you've got food/water enough to spare, which could be dangerous.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I'm wondering how much to put back, and what kind of bills? In a crises, could gasoline go to $10 per gallon? $20. Could a bottle of water cost $5?
> 
> I don't think ones or fives, maybe even tens, would buy much. Stored cash sounds good, though, for someone who has consummables put back. You might want to fill up the buggy's tank, then park it till the storm passes. Or if needy neighbors ask for a handout, you can give them money instead of letting them know you've got food/water enough to spare, which could be dangerous.


It is a slippery slope indeed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm wondering how much to put back, and what kind of bills? In a crises, could gasoline go to $10 per gallon? $20. Could a bottle of water cost $5?
> 
> I don't think ones or fives, maybe even tens, would buy much. Stored cash sounds good, though, for someone who has consummables put back. You might want to fill up the buggy's tank, then park it till the storm passes. Or if needy neighbors ask for a handout, you can give them money instead of letting them know you've got food/water enough to spare, which could be dangerous.


My small notes are intended to hit the places that haven't realized the problem yet.
Also, to clean out every vending machine in a 5 mile radius. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I took all my cash and got rid of it. Swapped it for things I need and can buy NOW. 2 days after SHTF what are you going to buy with cash???


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I took all my cash and got rid of it. Swapped it for things I need and can buy NOW. 2 days after SHTF what are you going to buy with cash???


If you read the naratives of people trapped in Argentina when the currency collapsed there, they were converting their money to USD. There were still street markets where the people traded and sold food and other goods. The convenience of paper money may die slowly, and there are many degrees of S hitting the fan.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I think small bills would be best.
Large bills may require some change for a purchase, that may not be possible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of us who are awake and watching will have the chance to hit stores with our cash while others are still blinking and thinking. 

If we wake up to find the credit card machines are offline, we will be able to buy the extra essentials. Sure, we might have to compete with the looting "protesters," but cash isn't the only preparation for a jaunt to the store, and picking the right store will help.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just throwing this out there. When I married my wife we went to Lima, Peru to see her parents. You could get a better exchange rate out in the streets than any bank. This was about 20 yrs. ago.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We always keep some cash on hand.. just 'cuz. 
Y'never know... the banks might decise to tke a holiday just when we get the urge to order a few hundred pizzas.
Mostly folding money, but some coinage as well... I did a networking job for a guy a few years ago and he paid me several hundred dollars in Sacagawea dollar coins. Good dust collectors


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Just will have a few hundred dollars in local currency. Just for the idea you can have here a good meal for 1 dollar. You can eat here almost everywhere along the street. People just put up a few tables and folding chairs and you can sit. They will cook while you wait. All very good food.

So just bank notes for this kind of food and other small needs for a few weeks. Also just in order to reach our other house or once finished our BOL.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just throwing this out there. When I married my wife we went to Lima, Peru to see her parents. You could get a better exchange rate out in the streets than any bank. This was about 20 yrs. ago.


True, but street exchange may be illegal. The last place I'd want to be when the S hits the fan is jail.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> True, but street exchange may be illegal. The last place I'd want to be when the S hits the fan is jail.


Can't speak to the legality of it, and I know just cause everyone does it doesn't mean its legal. Hard to get put in jail even in Peru when you buy with greenbacks and the change is local currency. Most shops post their exchange rates.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> True, but street exchange may be illegal. The last place I'd want to be when the S hits the fan is jail.


Or on the street.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Can't speak to the legality of it, and I know just cause everyone does it doesn't mean its legal. Hard to get put in jail even in Peru when you buy with greenbacks and the change is local currency. Most shops post their exchange rates.


You're right! That's a good way to exchange money without giving the bank its pound of flesh.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I plan to stock up on cash, all denominations. Not just because the banks could close/ATM networks go down (I do see that happening at some point), but mostly because the banks view MY deposits as THEIR money. They will take it in a blink if they are forced to, or if they just WANT to (they can manufacture a reason that MSM will explain as necessary). I recently came into a windfall and want as much as I can in cash until I purchase the goods I plan to, and stick the rest in silver.

P.S. I'd stick it in ammo but I just ordered a Dillon RL550B with all the accessories - now I'll stock up on bullets, primer & powders. I get lots if brass at the range, more than I fire, so I will stock that up the free way.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It is always good to have a few bills around for an emergency. When the power goes out, the Point of Service card readers are gone too. 95% of people including me use a credit card for my purchases, also protects me. But when the power is out and flashlights start going for $25 on the street, and a can of Spam goes for $50, cash will be king, for a while at least. After that, you can use it for TP, starting fires, etc.


----------

